# Igbt de computador de Polaris



## lincesur (Sep 26, 2011)

Saludos , pues tengo la computadora de mi moto de agua que tiene un transistor en corto, el transistor es el que comanda  uno de los inyectores , el transistor en cuestión es este: http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/4697/MOTOROLA/MGY40N60.html , este dispositivo me  va a ser difícil  de conseguir, quizás me pudierais indicar si es posible sustituir por un transistor de conmutación u otro dispositivo mas facil de conseguir, espero vuestra ayuda , desde ya muchas gracias a todos , un saludo


----------



## maligno (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola, usa un irf530, este tipo de componentes no es critico
Saludos


----------



## lincesur (Sep 27, 2011)

maligno dijo:


> Hola, usa un irf530, este tipo de componentes no es critico
> Saludos



Saludos , gracias por la información , hare la prueba , un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2011)

maligno dijo:


> Hola, usa un irf530, este tipo de componentes no es critico
> Saludos


 

Estás ABSOLUTAMENTE seguro que se puede reemplazar un transistor bipolar de compuerta aislada - IGBT por un MOSFET , directamente ?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estás ABSOLUTAMENTE seguro que se puede reemplazar un transistor bipolar de compuerta aislada - IGBT por un MOSFET , directamente ?




En algunos casos si funciona, recuerdo de una fuente que usaba igbt(lo tenia malogrado) y para probar le soldamos mosfet de otra fuente y esta funciono.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2011)

Seeeeee , pero el original es para 600 volts y el reemplazo sugerido es para 100.

Trabaja con 12 V manejando una bobina no ?


----------



## lincesur (Sep 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seeeeee , pero el original es para 600 volts y el reemplazo sugerido es para 100.
> 
> Trabaja con 12 V manejando una bobina no ?



Saludos , trabaja con 45 Volts con lo cual la fuerza contraelectromotriz puede ser elevada , gracias por tu/vuestro interés , un saludo.


----------



## maligno (Sep 27, 2011)

Dale nomas, experiencia probada, el voltaje no es critico ya que es para activar un inyector, en el caso que fuese una bobina de encendido ahí no se puede hacer este cambio.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 9, 2012)

Hola gente , se podrá reemplazar este IGBT :

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/247417/RENESAS/RJP4301APP.html

Por alguno de estos otros ? :

http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/135704/FAIRCHILD/FCH47N60F/488/1/FCH47N60F.html
http://html.alldatasheet.com/html-pdf/106952/FAIRCHILD/FCA47N60/487/1/FCA47N60.html

El IGBT es de un flash fotográfico , por lo que se ve el voltaje coincide, lo que no coincide es el amperaje, a no ser por eso andará alguno de ellos ? Lo que me preocupa es el diodo que tiene el Mosfet dentro lo cual el IGBT no lo tiene, espero puedan ayudar.
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 9, 2012)

Para los flash de las camaras, como se malogran seguido, venden sus reemplazos, pero todo el modulo. Así que buscalo por marca o modelo de tu camara fotografica.


----------



## djpusse (Feb 9, 2012)

Pues no lo encuentro, lo poco que aparece en Google no lo encuentro en Argentina.


----------



## gbloem1 (Jun 4, 2012)

djpusse dijo:


> Pues no lo encuentro, lo poco que aparece en Google no lo encuentro en Argentina.



Hola! No sé si llegue tarde. El fundamento principal de un IGBT es usar las ventajas o beneficios del BJT y del MOSFET. Por internet consigues literatura abundante. Yo no he tenido que laborar con equipos de mas de 400 Volts ni mas de 80 Amps. en los casos en que he sustituido un Igbt por un MOSFET con características similares, no he tenido problemas. Cuestión de suerte? O suerte de Principiante. pero... tengo varias decenas de años en esto...
Un saludo!


----------



## djpusse (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias amigo por responder, el caso es que era de un flash fotográfico el cul lo vendí hace casi 2 meses así como estaba jeje , pero igual gracias por responder.


----------

